# Circular setup



## jhfelectric (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all experts,

In my company, I have been assigned a great challenge: create a circular photo-shooting setup.
What is it ? it's sort of a round cabin where one can stand in the middle (diameter approx 2 meters) and a dozen of cameras are fixed all around the subject. The idea is to shoot the subject at 360 degrees at once, with 12 resulting images. Cameras are inside the cabin, but I don't care if one camera sees another.
Now the real challenge is the lighting conditions. My idea was to illuminate the subject equally on all sides: the fabric of the cabin is white muslin, and displaying strobes all around the cabin would do the trick.
Here is my question: do you think this setup could work ? any other ideas for shooting 360 degrees in one go ?

Thx for your help.
jhfelectric


----------



## photospherix (Jan 21, 2014)

I would suggest that you turn the object. It is easier in the long run and is not that time consuming in comparison. When shooting a product 360, you have more time in the prep of the object, centering the object and post production then you do in the photography. 

Just my thoughts, and I have been down the road your are thinking. The images from 12 cameras will never be the same as 12 images from one camera.


----------



## jhfelectric (Jan 22, 2014)

photospherix said:


> I would suggest that you turn the object. It is easier in the long run and is not that time consuming in comparison. When shooting a product 360, you have more time in the prep of the object, centering the object and post production then you do in the photography.
> 
> Just my thoughts, and I have been down the road your are thinking. The images from 12 cameras will never be the same as 12 images from one camera.



Hi photospherix,
Thank you for your reply.
I understand your point, and I have been working myself a lot with turntables inside a light box. My problem - sorry I did not mention - is I am supposed to shoot living animals (not sleeping !). As you know, if the subject moves between shots, it will be a pain. This is why the idea is to shoot all cameras at once, to capture all 360 details of that single pose. 
My primary idea was to create a giant light box, with lighting either on top, or all around. What do you think ?

Thanks again,
Jhfelectric


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 22, 2014)

This is an interesting challenge.  

The first question I'm asking myself is could I do it with less than 12 cameras...say, 4 cameras and 8 mirrors, with the images in the mirrors showing the 'far side' of the animal.  I'm also thinking about lighting...as in 12 flash units with a Pocket Wizard controlling all flashes and cameras simultaneously?  Or 4 flashes with large diffusers and reflectors from some distance back?  

How about 1 camera on a rotating 10 foot boom akin to a ceiling fan that rotates around the animal from several feet above and having the camera simply taking a movie as it revolves around the animal.  Obviously, the rotating boom would have to be balanced and camera and counterweight very securely attached to prevent the centrifugal forces from ripping it apart at, say, 30 RPM or faster.

Maybe 4 cameras at 90 degrees on the modified ceiling fan?  

OK...how about an ultra wide lens as wide as you can rent/borrow/buy directly above the animal  (not rotating) and 12 mirrors surrounding the animal and a single shot gets the animal from all angles at once via the mirrors? 

As long as I don't have to pay for the 11 cameras needed in addition to my own, I'd probably opt for 12 cameras + pole-mounted flashes with diffusers between the cameras all set to trigger at once.  That way, there's uniform lighting, not subject to light coming (or not coming) through the windows, that can be fully controlled as desired.

Now then...how would you calm the animal when they are suddenly blinded by a gigantic flash?  I'm thinking a dog or a cat would be out the door in less than a second after the flashes fired.  Perhaps a chameleon would be a better subject?


----------



## photospherix (Jan 22, 2014)

I would have to do the math, but why not 4x8 plywood in a 12 sided circle, then have the camera in the middle of each sheet, and drop most of your light from the top, and a few strobes pointing from near each camera position. You will have to fire all strobes at once, and the cameras will need to fire in unison as well.

The project sounds interesting, but better you then me.


----------



## jhfelectric (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi again,
Thank you for thinking along and your nice ideas. I think I'll stick to my giant lightbox. I will try to drop most of the light from the ceiling , I'll let you know my findings, I now have to create the box .

Jhfelectric


----------



## fokker (Jan 24, 2014)

bratkinson has some great suggestions here, it seems like using mirrors would be a lot cheaper than 12 cameras. In regards to lighting, I would think that the more even the better. I think with white sides on the 'enclosure' you would be fine with one large diffused strobe from directly above.


----------

